# Emersed Cryptocoryne questions



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

First off, this is probably the most addicting thing ever. Simple, yet the rewards are astounding!

Few questions for the pros.

I have a _Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia_ that has thrown up a spathe a few times. Should I be cutting it off after a few days? I was always under the impression that the plant excerpts alot of energy to send up a spathe and was curious if this will cause stunting over time to the plant if the spathe is just left to die off.

_Cryptocoryne longicauda_. Not my friend at all. It is not dead, but it literally does not grow at all. Seems to be stunted since I got it. I have it potted in a mixed soil of some used AS, small amount of peat moss, SMS, and some old ECO I had laying around. I can't vouche for the humidity, but the glass is always wet. Its set up in a cocotek pot liner. I dose the water column with 30-10-10 mixture I made. I don't really dose any traces, which I probalby should. All other species in the setup are successful. (FYI, The pontederiifolia mentioned above is in the same setup, so I can't blame the emersed conditions, just my treatment of the species needs I think)

Any thoughts from the pros? (And of course, as I write this Ghazanfar, the one I got this species from, accidently gets a spathe from his over the weekend. LOL)


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Glenn;

I usually cut the spathes off when they start to whither so I don't end up with strings of mush laying all over.

Regarding your longicauda..."Patience Grasshopper!". How long have you had it? They will take some time to adjust if they've recently been repotted. Mine will sit for over a month and then are slow growers as well. They are in a mix of 1 part laterite, 2 parts Aquasoil, and 2 parts Flourite in Coco liners. I fertilize monthly with 125ppm of DynaGro, MSU fertilizer, or other no-urea type fertilizer.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Jim.

Yea, I have been patient, its been about four months. Its not dead, so I am just going to let it "cook" for a bit. If its still not doing anything in a few more weeks, I may try moving it.


----------

